# to motorex



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

i have sent emails to motorex but still yet to be responded wanted to post here see if you find me here instead i was wanting to purchase one of the skylines you have in stock, please email me at [email protected] see if we can do anything cuz im ready to get one right away.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Your best bet is to call them at 310-523-2233. They are open from 10AM- 7PM PST. You can talk to any of the staff.


----------

